# Do DISH receivers do 1080p



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Do DISH receivers do 1080p or just 1080i? I connected a new Blue Ray player to my 1080p TV and it says that it connected at 1080p. When I connect my 722k to my 1080p TV it only says 1080i.

Did I do something wrong or is it a limitation of the 722k that only handles 1080i


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well they do but, since no channel broadcasts in 1080P it doesn't really matter. About the only thing you'll ever see in 1080P on Dish is the occasional VOD or PPV selection.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The only 1080p from Dish would be with HD dvr receivers and your tv would need to work at 24 frames per in order to work.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

1080P is possible but only pay per view $$$$$. I dont think anyone is broadcasting 1080p. The 1080p hype drives me crazy since all normal broadcasts dont get any higher than 1080i. Pay more for something that you will not used unless you watch a lot of bluerays.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

davejacobson said:


> 1080P is possible but only pay per view $$$$$. I dont think anyone is broadcasting 1080p. The 1080p hype drives me crazy since all normal broadcasts dont get any higher than 1080i. Pay more for something that you will not used unless you watch a lot of bluerays.


It drive me crazy as well along with 3D. Too many people listen to Hype and aren't paying attention to facts.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

garys said:


> It drive me crazy as well along with 3D. Too many people listen to Hype and aren't paying attention to facts.


3D is almost dead. DirecTV dropped thier 3D channel last year.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

My TV came with 3D. The glasses have never been worn.


----------



## ls1dreams (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting. Didn't realize that the VOD movies could be 1080p.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

ls1dreams said:


> Interesting. Didn't realize that the VOD movies could be 1080p.


If you check out your VOD channels in the guide, you should see the one's that are 1080p listed depending on your receiver.


----------



## md8232 (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it worth $2.00 more for a 1080p VOD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kcolg30 said:


> Do DISH receivers do 1080p or just 1080i? I connected a new Blue Ray player to my 1080p TV and it says that it connected at 1080p. When I connect my 722k to my 1080p TV it only says 1080i.
> 
> Did I do something wrong or is it a limitation of the 722k that only handles 1080i


they do, but only for PPV - check channels 1 and 501


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I might be a little more worried about the X1920 part, instead of the i or p.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kcolg30;3143744 said:


> Do DISH receivers do 1080p or just 1080i? I connected a new Blue Ray player to my 1080p TV and it says that it connected at 1080p. When I connect my 722k to my 1080p TV it only says 1080i.
> 
> Did I do something wrong or is it a limitation of the 722k that only handles 1080i


They do 1080p, 1080i (Although an HD-Lite version of it that is inferior), and 720p.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gov said:


> I might be a little more worried about the X1920 part, instead of the i or p.


they keep silence and don't admit the fact of cutting resolution on all HD feeds from 1920 to 1440 ... I'm wondering why competitiors do not expolit the argument ?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Possibly because most can't see the difference.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The argument is too esoteric ... the services are advertising to the masses, not to a few people who would even know or care what it means. By the time that they dumbed down the argument to a level the masses would understand it would be a simple "technically a better picture" ... and "I don't see the difference" is a valid response.

The output of the receivers are full resolution HD. What is different is the compression used along the way. No provider can claim an uncompressed signal between the uplink and receiver (or headend and receiver for cable providers). Everyone compresses ... they just use different schemes. And now we are back to esoteric.

I can't remember the last DirecTV broadcast commercial that went against DISH. Their major push is against cable ... practically ignoring DISH until one looks at the website. Esoteric meet apathetic.

It seems like other than a handful of people on the Internet no one cares ... and the advertising dollars are better spent on things people understand.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

garys said:


> It drive me crazy as well along with 3D. Too many people listen to Hype and aren't paying attention to facts.


Another new thing they're making is Ultraviolet HD which won't fly beacause they cost 12 grand. You can read about in DirecTV's forum.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul Secic;3174529 said:


> Another new thing they're making is Ultraviolet HD which won't fly beacause they cost 12 grand. You can read about in DirecTV's forum.


Ultraviolet HD? No. That has absolutely nothing to do with either provider.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Another new thing they're making is Ultraviolet HD which won't fly beacause they cost 12 grand. You can read about in DirecTV's forum.


I believe it's actually called Ultra HD (2160p). Yeah, the inital sets will most likely be a five figure amount.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

md8232 said:


> Is it worth $2.00 more for a 1080p VOD?


On my Samsung DLP, OH YEAH! It is!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In my wallet? Nah.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> they keep silence and don't admit the fact of cutting resolution on all HD feeds from 1920 to 1440 ... I'm wondering why competitiors do not expolit the argument ?


One of the first things I did when I finally got my first HDTV at Christmastime was to compare one of my HD locals via Dish with the OTA signal during a football game. I could not see a difference on my 32" 720p set.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Michael P;3175441 said:


> One of the first things I did when I finally got my first HDTV at Christmastime was to compare one of my HD locals via Dish with the OTA signal during a football game. I could not see a difference on my 32" 720p set.


Well...



Michael P;3175441 said:


> ...on my 32" 720p set.


----------

